# PC Absegnung



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich den letzten Tagen hier viele Ratschläge und Vorschläge bekommen habe möchte ich nun ein System posten, welches es abzusegnen gilt. 

Zusammngestellt bei hardwareversand.de

Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt
Gehäuse: Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower
Laufwerk: LG GH20N bare schwarz
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD4830 512MB 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2048MB Kingston HyperX-Kit 
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 

Beim Betriebssystem habe ich mich von Meinungen hier im Forum überzeugen lassen und würde ein Vista 64 bit insallieren lassen (Grüße an _Klos_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Ingesamt würde mich das ganze Paket inc. zusammenbauen, installieren von Vista und Versand 682,50 € kosten. Also etwas mehr als den von mir angepeilten Preis (300-400 Euro). Auch hier haben mich letzlich die Tipps von _painschkes_ und _Wagga_ überzeugt, eher auf ein zukunftträchtiges System zu setzten. 

Wäre nette wenn ihr nochmal drüber schaut und ggf. Meinungen postet. Vielleicht fällt ja sogar mal jemanden etwas auf wo ich sparen könnte? Wie gesagt, es soll ja "eigentlich nur" WoW drauf laufen. Meine Freundin wäre begeistert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten besten Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Aber sowas haben wir dir nicht empfohlen ^_^

Ist nicht soo das dolle , vor allem die Grafikkarte *schauder* °_°_


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aber sowas haben wir dir nicht empfohlen ^_^
> 
> Ist nicht soo das dolle , vor allem die Grafikkarte *schauder* °_°_




Hm, das ist jetzt eine Mixtur aus euren Tipps. Die Grafikkarte steht in der aktuellen *Chip* als die totale Kaufempfehlung für jede Menge Spielspaß mit allen Features der 4850  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verstehe es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Nachtrag: @painschkes Die letzte Kaufempfehlung von Dir konnte ich leider nicht mehr aufrufen, der link war tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Hm , komisch - anscheinend haben die keine Ahnung. 

Also was ich jetzt so zusammenkratzen konnte ist das hier , aber es ist wirklich an vielen Ecken gespart.

Ist eigentlich "zu gut" für WoW , aber wenn du so nen Preis jetzt angepeilt hast , nutzen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

 Meine "Empfehlung"  und 19,99&#8364; Zusammenbau natürlich noch dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shadlight (30. Dezember 2008)

der Link geht bei mir irgentwie nicht


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> der Link geht bei mir irgentwie nicht



Bei mir auch nicht.

Ach, und ich bin dankbar wenn es auch günstiger klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brauche "nur" etwas für WoW in vollen Details und Bürokram. Du hattest da vor 2-3 Tagen schon mal ein passendes System gepostet _painschkes_, aber der link scheint nach 2-3 Tagen tot.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Link ist geändert , klappts jetzt?

---

Ja ich weiss , aber wer weiss was das 3te Addon später brauch? Da willst doch sicherlich nicht schon wieder neu kaufen , also investier gleich die angepeilte Summe , und dann ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, funktioniert jetzt1

Das 3. Addon kommt doch frühestens in 1 1/2 Jahren, ich bin Berufsanfänger. Meine Freundin erzählt mir hier etwas von Urlaub, Küchentisch und Sofa ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du also noch keinen Kniff drauf hast an dem System etwas zu sparen, was ich später (in 1-2 Jahren) nachrüsten kann, ich bin dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Hm , klar warte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den letzten Tagen hier viele Ratschläge und Vorschläge bekommen habe möchte ich nun ein System posten, welches es abzusegnen gilt.
> 
> Zusammngestellt bei hardwareversand.de
> 
> ...



Du kaufst dir eine ATI 4830, die natürlich nicht schlecht ist, aber dennoch 90 Euro kostet. Dann nimmst du den teuren P45-Chipsatz, welcher billigst 106 Euro kostet. 

Nimm doch lieber den Chipsatz hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a345901.html


Der fängt schon bei 65 Euro an.

Oder den hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344186.html

Das gesparte Geld legst du dann in eine ATI4850 für billigst 115 Euro an:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a345873.html

Das macht viel mehr Sinn, denn die Grafikkarte spielt die Musik. Das P5Q Pro macht zum Verglech mit dem billigeren P43-Chipsatz kaum einen Unterschied bezüglich Performance. Die Karte aber sehr wohl. Außerdem wirst du die Features eines P5Q-Pro als normaler Nutzer garnicht vermissen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Das 3. Addon kommt doch frühestens in 1 1/2 Jahren, ich bin Berufsanfänger. Meine Freundin erzählt mir hier etwas von Urlaub, Küchentisch und Sofa ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Also wenns jetzt wirklich nur für WoW und den ganzen Kleinkram sein soll , *könnte* es auch so aussehen..

 Wirklich überall gespart! 



/Edit : Ach , Denkfehler 4tw °.°

Anstatt dem P5QL-PRO natürlich nen AM2 Board.. -_-

zB. :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Gnolius (30. Dezember 2008)

Mainboard ändern sonst läuft gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E : Man da war er doch schneller im Denken als ich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Hehe :X

Aber ich würd ganz ehrlich zum "Richtigen" greifen und einmal soviel investieren._


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Stellt sich beim bestellen noch die Frage ob ich die Software direkt aufspielen lasse. 
Gut, damit werde ich mich jetzt entgültig also noob outen, aber wie läuft das? Wenn ich für das Vista aufspielen einfach die CD einlegen muss, dann zahle ich natürlich keine 35 &#8364; extra dafür.

@painschkes: Ja, denke ich packe den "richtigen" in meinen Warenkorb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Gibt es zum Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 500W
und zum Mainboard: ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX
eine Alternative die sofort lieferbar ist?


----------



## Tronnic² (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist absolut NICHT schwer und dauert HÖCHSTENS eine stunde.

Einfach die Windows CD rein, dann mainboard, graka und schwups! Fertig! Spar dir die 35&#8364; ! =)

Grüße, Franky


/Edit Danach nochmal übers Internet den neusten Grafikkartentreiber runterladen und windows updaten ^^


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ist absolut NICHT schwer und dauert HÖCHSTENS eine stunde.
> 
> Einfach die Windows CD rein, dann mainboard, graka und schwups! Fertig! Spar dir die 35€ ! =)
> 
> ...




Bis "Windows CD rein" komme ich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anschließend Mainboard und Grafikkarte?


----------



## Ogil (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja - erstmal Windows installieren (auch nicht schwerer als irgendein Spiel zu installieren) und danach die neuesten Treiber fuer Motherboard, Grafikkarte usw. runterladen und installieren. Bezahlen wuerde ich dafuer nicht - schon garnicht 35€ - zumal die dann wahrscheinlich auch nur die Treiber von den CDs installieren und die im Normalfall schon wieder veraltet sind...


----------



## Balluardo (30. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - erstmal Windows installieren (auch nicht schwerer als irgendein Spiel zu installieren) und danach die neuesten Treiber fuer Motherboard, Grafikkarte usw. runterladen und installieren. Bezahlen wuerde ich dafuer nicht - schon garnicht 35€ - zumal die dann wahrscheinlich auch nur die Treiber von den CDs installieren und die im Normalfall schon wieder veraltet sind...



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also, was das Netzteil anbelangt, würde ich das gewählte BQuiet im Warenkorb lassen, falls es das Budget zulässt. Weil ich mir bei der abgespeckten Version des Asus-Mainboards nicht mehr sicher bin, ob da auch noch die Lüftersteuerung für Gehäuselüfter vorhanden ist. Das BQuiet hat aber eine und die funktioniert perfekt, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## Balluardo (31. Dezember 2008)

Diese Zusammenstellung ist schließlich gestern Abend raus gegangen:

Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4      
Mainboard: ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX   
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6   
Grafikkarte: HIS HD 4850 IceQ4, GDDR3 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCIe   
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit   
Laufwerk: LG GH20N bare schwarz   
Betriebsystem: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version   
Festplatte: WD Caviar WD2500AAJS, 250GB 7200, SATA-II


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2008)

_Na siehste , ist doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Sieht doch gut aus. Das einzige, was ich vermisse, wäre ein Lüfter für die CPU. Die Boxed sind nicht so der Brüller.

Und ein Gehäuse vermisse ich noch irgendwie. Hast du das schon?


----------



## Balluardo (31. Dezember 2008)

Gehäuse und Lüfter ist auch noch dabei, hatte ich jetzt nur nicht mit aufgelistet. 

Gehäuse: Compucase 6C11BS
Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775

Nur das Mainboard ist derzeit vergriffen. Geduld, Geduld ...


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann ist es ja schlußendlich doch ne richtig runde Sache geworden. Viel mehr, als du eigentlich wolltest

Hoffentlich reichts dann noch für Sofa, Urlaub und Küchentisch, sonst gibts Saures^^

Aber man kauft nicht jedes Jahr nen neuen PC und von daher bist du mit dem auf jedenfall erstmal gerüstet, falls es dich mal nach etwas anderem gelüsten sollte, sei es nun das erscheinende Aion oder sonstwas, was eben etwas mehr fordert, als das doch recht genügsame Wow.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub nicht das der Lüfter soooo veil besser als der Boxed ist. Und 2500UPM? Leise wird der auch nicht sein.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Ding ist schon ein Stück weit besser und außerdem ein 4pin PWM. Sprich, diesen kann das Mainboard steuern. Der wird also bei einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse und einem nicht übertakteten Prozzi meist im unteren bis mittleren Drehzahlbereich rumeiern und dabei sollte er fast unhörbar bleiben. Mit voller Drehzahl wäre er sicherlich laut, was für die CPU aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht nötig sein wird.

Das muss im Bios halt dann entsprechend eingestellt werden.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Dezember 2008)

Naja, aber dann kann man glaub ich gleich den Boxed lassen, oder?


Offtoppic:

Klos, weist ja was ich für nen CPU Kühler hab. Da ist ja der Lüfter nur mit klammern oben drauf "geklemmt". Könnte ich evtl. auch nen guten 4Pin lüfter kaufen und einfach auf den Kühler drauf machen?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Das denk ich eigentlich auch. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht, einen CPU-Lüfter zu kaufen der kaum mehr taugt als das was zuvor verbaut war. Wenn dann schon ein Freezer7Pro von AC welcher nun wirklich nicht die Welt kostet. Der ist günstig und auch ganz tauglich.+

Klick mich

@Tronnic²: Ja, das geht bei Scythe normal gut.

Edit: Tronnic² ich würd dir nen Scythe S-Flex 120mm empfehlen! Ist zwar kein 4Pin PWM aber hat trotzdem eine super Kühlleisung und ist je nach Drehzahl (gibt 4 Modelle, zwischen 900-1800rpm) auch lautlos bis sehr leise.

Edit2: Ich hab bei mir welche mit 1200RPM. Die sind nahezu geräuschlos


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Naja, aber dann kann man glaub ich gleich den Boxed lassen, oder?


Nö, der Artic ist schon um einiges besser. Die Boxed-Kühler sind wirklich unter aller Sau. Die nehm ich nur aufgrund der Mülltrennung überhaupt aus der Verpackung, bevor ich dann beides wegschmeiße.

Er hat ja auch ein Asus-Board und nach dem der Lüfter PWM unterstützt, einfach in das Bios unter Hardware-Monitor und CPU Q-Fan auf enabled und als Modus "silent" aktiveren. Dann sollte der Artic mit ausreichender Kühlleistung bei fast unhörbarer Geräuschkulisse arbeiten.

Ich habe im übrigen vorhin im Bios be meinem Zweitrechner nachgesehen. Die Wahlmöglichkeit des Lüfterprofils, also "silent", "optimal", "performance", die wird tatsächlich erst sichtbar, wenn man Q-Fan auf "enabled" stellt. Hast du das nun mal bei dir überprüft. Auch du müsstest diese Profile haben. Wenn du da bei Chassis Q-Fan auf "enabled" stellst und den Modus silent wählst, dann sollten auch deine Gehäuselüfter leise bleiben, sofern sie von guter Qualität sind.



Tronnic² schrieb:


> Offtoppic:
> 
> Klos, weist ja was ich für nen CPU Kühler hab. Da ist ja der Lüfter nur mit klammern oben drauf "geklemmt". Könnte ich evtl. auch nen guten 4Pin lüfter kaufen und einfach auf den Kühler drauf machen?



Klar kannst du. Es geht ja nur um den Lüfter, dein Kühlkörper ist ja nach wie vor 1A. Nur der 3pin Lüfter passt halt nicht ganz zum Mainboard.
4pin PWM gibt es schon gute für wenige Euro.

Hier hast du z.b. ein Exemplar:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a238728.html

Den könntest bei dir problemlos draufmachen. Wie du ja schon gemerkt hast auch ohne Aufwand. Es sind lediglich die von dir angesprochenen Halteklammern, die das Ding halten. Also druff, anstecken, fetisch

Die gibts natürlich in allen Qualitätsstufen, musst halt bisschen schauen. Wobei der Artic schon sehr gut ist.

Der beste, den ich bisher hatte, ist der hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357975.html

Auch PWM, aber halt schweineteuer und rentiert sich mit dem Led auch nur für Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster.

Edit: lol...jetzt hat ich mch noch tatsächlich selber zitiert, ich Depp


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein jetziger läuft ja auch auf ca. 1300RPM. Auch sehr leise. Ich dachte halt an einen 4Pin wegen der lüftersteuerung, dass wenn der PC in Idle ist, der noch langsamer wird. Ich komm schon so mit ihm aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja nur ne frage ob das evtl. gehn würde. 

Das einzige was mich am meisten nervt ist die Graka, ich hab schon auf google veile tips gesehn, wo sich leute passiv-kühler gekauft haben, und lüfter draufgebastelt haben. Soll doppelt so leise und doppelt so gut sein. Aber dan geht die Garantie flöten. Bin noch am üebrlegen ob ichs mach, aber ich denk ich komm ganz gut mit meinem PC klar. Muss hald wenn ich übernacht was downloade immer die drehzahlen Manuell runterstellen.

Ich geh off für heute, hab noch n bissl Feiern vor mir.

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Franky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Franky die einfachste Lösung für dein Graka-Problem ist folgendes, auch wenn du lachen wirst: Kauf dir nen Lüfter, am passendsten wird 92mm sein (120 zu groß, 80 zu laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und leg ich schlichtweg auf die Grafikkarte oben drauf. 
Das hört sich im ersten Moment vielleicht dämlich an, brachte aber bei meiner alten X1650Pro dass die GPU deutlich kühler blieb, dementsprechend auch der Lüfter leiser.

Ist sicher nicht die optimalste Lösung, aber wenn man kaum was ausgeben will und die Garantie behalten sicher die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jopps, ich bin jetzt wahrscheinlich auch weg. Einen guten Rutsch Euch allen! Besonders natürlich den Technik-Buffys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wagga, Klos, Franky, _painschkes_, Ogil, Potto und alle anderen, ich hoff ich hab niemanden vergessen)


Edit: Argh bin ich ein Idiot, zum wiederholten Male bin ich verkommen. Franky natürlich taugt der bestellte Freezer7Pro was, und leise ist er dank 4Pin PWM auch. Falls das nix wird per Speedfan regeln, aber arg laut ist der nicht und kühlen tut er auch super. Ich war gerade irgendwie beim Alpine7Pro


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das denk ich eigentlich auch. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht, einen CPU-Lüfter zu kaufen der kaum mehr taugt als das was zuvor verbaut war. Wenn dann schon ein Freezer7Pro von AC welcher nun wirklich nicht die Welt kostet. Der ist günstig und auch ganz tauglich.+



Er hat doch nen Freezer gekauft Für Nichtübertakter in meinen Augen völlig ausreichend. Wie gesagt, bei mittlerer Drehzahl ist das Ding nicht zu hören und mehr braucht man nicht im Standardtakt.

Mit dem Boxed-Schrott lässt sich das Ding nicht vergleichen. Kühllösungen für 30 Euro und mehr braucht kein normaler User.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Franky die einfachste Lösung für dein Graka-Problem ist folgendes, auch wenn du lachen wirst: Kauf dir nen Lüfter, am passendsten wird 92mm sein (120 zu groß, 80 zu laut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die keine PWM-Steuerung hat, bringt das nichts. Und es gibt den Lüfter auch ohne PWM, ich habe nachgelesen.

Jop, guten Rutsch euch allen

Ich geh erst um 21 Uhr außer Haus^^

Edit: Du könntest den Lüfter ganz austauschen. Aber da wäre dann Vorsicht geboten. Wer hier beim Verbauen die Spannungswandler vernachlässigt, der wird eine böse Überraschung erleben.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Klos scroll nochmal ein wenig hoch, ich habs editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab wie gesagt/geschrieben den Freezer7Pro mit dem Alpine7Pro verwechselt.

edit: Hatte Franky nicht irgendwo geschrieben er könne seinen Lüfter manuell runterregeln? Weil dann würde es doch passen, einfach so weit runter bis die Lautstärke passt und dann noch nen Gehäuselüfter draufpacken, dann hat er wahrscheinlich die selbe Temp. wie wenn der Lüfter Vollgas läuft nur eben lautlos.

edit2: Naja, bei einem neuen Graka-Lüfter sollte man schon genau drauf achten was man für einen nimmt. Falls ich nen gescheiten finde editier ich ihn rein.

edit3: Der hier sollte doch was taugen: Klick

edit4: (letzter für diesen Post...) Ein neuer Lüfter kann durchaus was bringen im Bezug auf Temp./Lautsärke, trotzdem ist danach die Garantie weg. Da ist mir die simple Variante (Lüfter drauflegen) doch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Doch, manuell geht es natürlich. Dachte, ihr wolltet es automatisch haben

Vielleicht hat die Graka auch PWM, keine Ahnung. Hört sich für mich aber nicht so an, wenn sie im Idle bei 63% Drehzahl rumeiert. Und ich weiß eben, daß die ersten Lüfter dieser Bauart, welche ja Anfangs bei Powercolor eingesetzt wurden, weder PWM haben, noch eine ausreichende Kühlung der Spawas bewerkstelligen konnten.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann leg eben gleich 2x92mm auf die Karte, das dürfte dann nochmal mehr bringen. Ist zwar recht außergewöhnlich, aber auch die von dir so schön genannten "Spawas" werden sich bedanken.

Na mal sehen, ich wart erstmal bis Franky wiederkommt. Schließlich geht es um seinen Rechner.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2008)

_Ich nutz einfach den hier mal als Off-Topic :-)

Guten Rutsch wünsch ich euch allen! _


----------



## Wagga (31. Dezember 2008)

Gleichfalls, mal ne Frage, ich will ja den Zalaman kaufen im Januar so 20.01. da mir der Boxed doch sehr komische Geräusche macht, dieser müsste ja angeschraubt werden da ich habe bedenken habe das ich beim Schrauben evtl. vielleicht das Board bricht, wollte ich fragen ob ihr auch einen guten wenn möglich mit Beleuchtung mit den Klipps empfehlen könnt, da ich viel von Boardbruch gehört habe und das sehr schnell passieren soll, selbst beim vorsichtigen Vorgehen, habe ich mir überlegt vielleicht doch keinen mit Schrauben zu nehmen.
Gibts da auch einen vergleichbaren zu dem von Zalaman?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...8700_NT/224705/?

*Dann wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009*, macht weiter so, ich werde ebenfalls genauso weiter machen hier.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Den kannst du schon nehmen, nur würd ich ehrlich gesagt zur Kupferversion greifen, ich weiß aber nicht ob die auch blau beleuchtet ist.

Mit dem verschrauben musst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Die Schrauben einfach gut anziehen, aber nicht mit viel Kraft, sondern einfach nur so, dass sie gescheit halten, dann passiert da auch sicher nix. Dann eifnach Lüfter ranklipsen und fertig.
Bei dementsprechenden Push-Pins hatte ich schon mehr bedenken dass das Board bricht weil man die zum Teil affig stark reindrücken muss bevor sie einrasten, da wird bei Schrauben eine geringere Gefahr vorhanden sein.


----------



## Balluardo (31. Dezember 2008)

Tja Leute, in weinseeliger Laune freue ich mich natürlich, dass meine -ohne Frage- hoch professionelle Entscheidung für so angeregten Diskussionsstoff sorgt *hust. Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung um was es geht, aber _Klos_ über diese BIOS Geschichte reden wir nochmal wenn der Rechner hier steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, frohes neues! 

Ihr seit mit Abstand das beste und kundenorientierteste Kaufberatungsteam welches ich bislang erlebt habe ... fast wünscht man sich bald wieder einen Rechner zu kaufen ... *fast!*


----------



## Wagga (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich gucke nochmals, aber die Version sollte doch auch gut kühlen oder.
Wenns ein Lüfter für 60 € ist, dann sollte er auch beleuchtet sein.

Ich gucke nochmals ob der Kupfer hat.
Ziel ist den Q6700 auf mind. 3,0 zu bringen, max. 3,5 ohne das er die 70 Grad erreicht.
In Prime95 natürlich.
Aktuell mit Boxed 266 FSB bei 45- 50 Grad unter Nichtlast.
Bei Wow: 60 Grad.
Bei 2,7 ware es bei Prime 72-80 Grad, war mir zu hoch.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

das ist eindeutig zuviel, keine Frage.

Ich poste dir mal den Lüfter welchen ich drauf habe, Temps kannst in meinem SysProfil nachlesen.

Klick mich Der ist zwar nicht beleuchtet, aber ich glaub kaum, dass die Zalman-Lüfter auch nur annähernd an die Kühlleistung eines gescheiten Scythe rankommt. Die Beleuchtung eines Lüfters ist immer so ne Sache. Durch die Drehung vom Lüfterrad leuchten die LEDs immer ne Kegelform was ich persönlich nicht so toll find. Da kaufst du dir lieber noch für 5&#8364; Kaltlichtkathoden dazu welche dann auch gescheit was ausleuchten, da kann ich persönlich Revoltec empfehlen, hab ich selbst welche.

eben rausgesucht, dann musste nicht ins SysProfil:

beim Q9550 unter Standarttakt: Idle: 31°C, Last: 46°C

edit: Der Thermalright SI-128 SE ist auch sehr gut und vergleichsweiße klein!

Schau dir am besten das hier mal an, das könnte bei deiner Entscheidung helfen: Klick mich


----------



## Wagga (31. Dezember 2008)

Packe ich mit dem die 3,0 oder gar 3,5 GHZ, unter 60 Grad?
Ist ein IntelQ6700 B3 @2,66 Multi 10x.
Wollte den FSB dann auf 300 setzen, ohne das es der CPU schadet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

ich denk mal mit dem Mugen auf jeden Fall. Da hatte ich meine CPU (Q9550) auf 3,6GHZ auf sagenhaften 54°C, allerdings hab ich 3x120mm Gehäuselüfter und Lüftungsschlitze an der Seite (Siehe Bild SysProfil). Die 54°C waren nach fast 2h Prime95 gemessen. Idle weiß ich leider nichtmehr, kann aber auch nicht allzuhoch gewesen sein.

Der Mugen ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl, pass aber auf mit der Größe! Der ist riesig, schau dir am besten zuerst die Abmessungen an ob er überhaupt passt, ansonsten kanns sein, dass du dein Gehäuse nichtmehr zubekommst.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Januar 2009)

Der Zalman CNPS9700NT/LED ist schon deutlich besser als ein Scythe Mugen, er wird schließlich nicht umsonst bei Seiten wie tomshardware etc. als die absolute Referenz angesehen. Von der Kühlleistung ist vielleicht noch son gigantisches Noctua-Ding stärker, aber mehr auch nicht.

Gut bedient bist du mit dem Scythe Mugen trotzdem, er hat für Baby-Übertaktung wie du sie vorhast mehr als genug Kühlleistun und haut den Prozi bei ordentlicher Gehäuselüftung locker auf ~30°C runter. Und er ist 20 Euro günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch sehr knapp mit meinem Scythe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gross aber kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so solls sein


----------



## Wagga (1. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Zalman CNPS9700NT/LED ist schon deutlich besser als ein Scythe Mugen, er wird schließlich nicht umsonst bei Seiten wie tomshardware etc. als die absolute Referenz angesehen. Von der Kühlleistung ist vielleicht noch son gigantisches Noctua-Ding stärker, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Gut bedient bist du mit dem Scythe Mugen trotzdem, er hat für Baby-Übertaktung wie du sie vorhast mehr als genug Kühlleistun und haut den Prozi bei ordentlicher Gehäuselüftung locker auf ~30°C runter. Und er ist 20 Euro günstiger
> 
> ...


Wenn das Baby-Übertaktung ist, was ist dann die ultra große. 4,5 GHZ?
Ich will es erstmals auf 3 lassen, wenn mehr nötig wird, werden wohl 3,5 fällig.
Ok ich formuliere es um: für den Anfang 3,0 später 3,5.
Weil ich gehört habe das man für 3,8 ne Wasserkühlung bräuchte.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Averino (1. Januar 2009)

Klick mich

Kann ich nur empfehlen, kühlt meinen übertakten E8400 auf idle:17°C, last 26-32°C


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Gleichfalls, mal ne Frage, ich will ja den Zalaman kaufen im Januar so 20.01. da mir der Boxed doch sehr komische Geräusche macht, dieser müsste ja angeschraubt werden da ich habe bedenken habe das ich beim Schrauben evtl. vielleicht das Board bricht, wollte ich fragen ob ihr auch einen guten wenn möglich mit Beleuchtung mit den Klipps empfehlen könnt, da ich viel von Boardbruch gehört habe und das sehr schnell passieren soll, selbst beim vorsichtigen Vorgehen, habe ich mir überlegt vielleicht doch keinen mit Schrauben zu nehmen.
> Gibts da auch einen vergleichbaren zu dem von Zalaman?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...8700_NT/224705/?
> 
> *Dann wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009*, macht weiter so, ich werde ebenfalls genauso weiter machen hier.



Einen Boardbruch muss man sich bei einem Schraubverschluss schon schwer erarbeiten. Mit etwas Gefühl und der nötigen Vorsicht ist eine Beschädigung in meinen Augen ausgeschlossen. Von Pushpins halte ich persönlich garnichts. Gerade hier steht das Board oft unter großer Spannung. Ich würde bei einem Kühler, dessen Eigengewicht sich zwischen 700-1000g bewegt, unbedingt darauf achten, daß hier ein Schraubverschluss mitgeliefert wird. Wenn nicht, würde ich dieses sogar noch eigens bestellen. 

Verschraubte Kühler halten bei weitem besser. Durch die Rückplatte wird gerade hier die doch große Last bei einem entsprechenden Kühler viel besser auf das Board verteilt. Deswegen würde ich mir persönlich niemals ein Monstrum von Towerkühler über Pushpins auf das Mainboard bauen. Lieber nehme ich in Kauf, beim Einbau den Umweg über Mainboardausbau gehen zu müssen und habe dann aber eine saubere Lösung. 

Pushpins = böse!

Wenn machbar, immer meiden

Wenn nicht, dann ist gerade hier äußerste Vorsicht beim Einbau geboten, um einen Mainboardbruch zu vermeiden. Ich hatte schon einige Fälle, die mehr als grenzwertig waren, wohingegen der Einbau über Schraubverschluß stets problemlos und solide wirkte.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Tja Leute, in weinseeliger Laune freue ich mich natürlich, dass meine -ohne Frage- hoch professionelle Entscheidung für so angeregten Diskussionsstoff sorgt *hust. Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung um was es geht, aber _Klos_ über diese BIOS Geschichte reden wir nochmal wenn der Rechner hier steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



np...sind nur ein paar Handgriffe im Bios.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Zalman CNPS9700NT/LED ist schon deutlich besser als ein Scythe Mugen, er wird schließlich nicht umsonst bei Seiten wie tomshardware etc. als die absolute Referenz angesehen. Von der Kühlleistung ist vielleicht noch son gigantisches Noctua-Ding stärker, aber mehr auch nicht.



Hui, echt? Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich dachte immer, dass der Mugen bzw. der Noctua der 12er-Reihe als Referenz angesehen werden. Mir war schon klar, dass die Zalman nicht schlecht sind, aber besser als ein dicker Noctua bzw. das Monster von Scythe Mugen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.

Du hast da nicht zufällig ein Bericht den ich mir mal durchlesen könnte? Es ist auf kein Fall so, dass ich dir das nicht glaube, aber mich würde es einfach mal interessieren. Bei google hab ich auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


----------



## Xairon (2. Januar 2009)

Wer sich auf Tomshardware schlau macht, hätte den auch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Kuhler-Zalm...hte-239989.html

viel Spass.

Der Zalmann ist sicherlich gut, jedoch würde ich auf jedenfall zum Xigmatek greiffen...Wenn ich den in der Schweiz bei nem Händler erhalten würde (Nein nicht Online)


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Mugen so enorm schlecht abschneidet. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Sache, dass er bei mir eine hervoragende Kühlleistung liefert an der es nichts zu meckern gibt.


----------



## Xairon (2. Januar 2009)

Na ja "Schlecht" mann muss einfach seine Konkurenz angucken. Das is immer so und der Mugen gehört auch nicht mehr zur jüngsten generation, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mal so am Rande ich habe mir die Boxed version von meinem E8500 geholt, klar, scheiss Pushpins aber ich sag ma so ich betreibe NOCH kein OC, aber ich denke für anspruchslose Anwender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reicht der voll und ganz. Ich weiss, dass Markenlüfter mehr taugen aber da es früher so war, das Try Prozzi weniger lange - garkeine Garantie hatte, habe ich mir wieder den Boxed geholt...und nun bin ich am rumeiern...Gross Clockner, Zalman oder Scythe...ich weiss es nicht =) Der Asus Knight würde mich auch reizen....naaaa jaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem passt der Gross CLockner glaube ich garnicht auf mein P5q-e =)


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den letzten Tagen hier viele Ratschläge und Vorschläge bekommen habe möchte ich nun ein System posten, welches es abzusegnen gilt.
> 
> Zusammngestellt bei hardwareversand.de
> 
> ...


Ach du scheiße fast 700€ soviel brauchste für WOW net und die Grafikkarte siet mir sehn no name aus ich würde dir raten zu nem Computerladen in deiner Nähe zu Fahren. Besserer Servic kein Porto einfach viel Persönlicher und bei kleinen Problemen kannste einfach hin Fahren.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Naja, an sich sollte man nicht nur den ersten Post eines Threads lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein Problem wurde schon behoben!

edit: Siehe hier, das hat er sich bestellt. Und das ist durchaus ein super Packet im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und genüngend Dampf hat das Teila auch:



Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Diese Zusammenstellung ist schließlich gestern Abend raus gegangen:
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4
> Mainboard: ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX
> ...


----------



## Xairon (2. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße fast 700€ soviel brauchste für WOW net und die Grafikkarte siet mir sehn no name aus ich würde dir raten zu nem Computerladen in deiner Nähe zu Fahren. Besserer Servic kein Porto einfach viel Persönlicher und bei kleinen Problemen kannste einfach hin Fahren.


 evtl mal nen thread lesen und dann mit dem SPam loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Boah ich wollt schon richtig losflamen grad aber jetzt machts ja keinen Spaß mehr :/_


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Das sind alles 1A Kompnenten, die er sich hier bestellt. Und seit wann ist Powercolor NoName? Für dieses Bundle würdest du in einem PC-Fachgeschäft mal locker an die 1200 Euro bezahlen, wenn es überhaupt reicht.

Allein die Grafikkarte hab ich kürzlich in einem Fachgeschäft für 250 Euro gesehen. Das sind mal eben 100 Euro mehr!

Davon abgesehen sind in vielen Fachgeschäften nur Dummlaberer unterwegs, die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den Pc der in miener Signatur ist für 470 &#8364; und kann Prince of Persia Crysis und Assassin's Creed gleichzeitig offen haben ohne auch nur ein wenig zu laggen und überall auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen ... also ich mein du gibst zuviel geld aus ^^

lg


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Für only Wow ist es zuviel, aber hab ich ja auch schon gesagt. Totzdem ist sein PC um Welten schneller als deiner, soweit es die CPU betrifft. Graka ist es ja dich gleiche, auch wenn die hier gewählte His von allen 4850ern in meinen Augen mit Abstand die beste ist, aufgrund des Lüfters. Ob man gewillt ist, hierfür mehr auszugeben, mag jeder für sich entscheiden.

In dem PC befinden sich 1A Komponenten, von der CPU angefangen, über Netzteil bishin zum Ram und Mainboard. Alles vom feinsten. Für 700 Euro geht da nicht mehr.


----------



## Shurkien (3. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pc der in miener Signatur ist für 470 &#8364; und kann Prince of Persia Crysis und Assassin's Creed gleichzeitig offen haben ohne auch nur ein wenig zu laggen und überall auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen ... also ich mein du gibst zuviel geld aus ^^
> 
> lg




Wie zockt man denn Assasins Creed online?  O:

Laggen=Online
Ruckeln=Offline/Online

Wasnn begreifen die Leute das endlich ._.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind in vielen Fachgeschäften nur Dummlaberer unterwegs, die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.



Ooh wie recht du hast. Ich wollte einen CPU-Lüfter kaufen (Scythe Mugen) und dachte mir, dass ich zuerst mal den Preis beim lokalen Händler erfrage da bei einem so geringen Preis das Porto doch einiges ausmacht. Also angerufen und gefragt. Er meinte, er schaut schnell im PC nach. Da fragt er mich: Was für ein Sockel? Ich sagte 775 und er wollte wissen ob Intel oder AMD. Da wars dann aus und ich hab im Internet bestellt.




Shurkien schrieb:


> Wie zockt man denn Assasins Creed online?  O:
> 
> Laggen=Online
> Ruckeln=Offline/Online
> ...



naja, man kann auch pingelig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Klar nennt man es Lag wenn etwas in einem Netzwerk ruckelt, trotzdem (und da bin ich mir 100% sicher) wusstest sogar du, dass es damit meint, dass sein Bild weiterhin flüssig läuft. (War jetzt hoffentlich allgemein genug)


----------



## Shurkien (4. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, man kann auch pingelig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sicher wusste ich das. Nur ich wollte ihn drauf hinweisen ^^


Dazu sind die Preise in den Läden unbezahlbar

Meine 9800GTX+ kostet bei Alternate 150€
Beim Media Markt umme Ecke kostet das hier 340€

Oder die HD4870X2 kostet im Internet su um die 400-500
Media Markt bei uns 900+


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Meine 9800GTX+ kostet bei Alternate 150€
> Beim Media Markt umme Ecke kostet das hier 340€




Sicher nicht selbst bei Mm und Konsorten sind die Preise nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Sicher wusste ich das. Nur ich wollte ihn drauf hinweisen ^^
> 
> 
> Dazu sind die Preise in den Läden unbezahlbar
> ...


handelt es sich dabei haargenau um die gleiche Hardware?
Also keine OCversion bei MM oder eine GTX oder so?
Wenn ja, wäre es wucherpreise!
Es gibt von ATI auch Karten für 400 z.B.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

Als ich vor ca. 4 Wochen bei MediaMarkt war hat die 4870X2 520€ gekostet (MediaMarkt in Bad Dürrheim). Das war die GigaByte. Selbige kostet bei Alternate 494€, für meine (HIS) hab ich 460€ bezahlt, allerdings in nem PC-Shop eines Verwandten.

Klar sind die Preise teurer, aber 900€ für die 4870x2? Also das ist wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn man sich so eine Karte kauft wird man sich wohl ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, also auch die Preise kenne. Das kauft doch niemand.


----------



## Shurkien (4. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> handelt es sich dabei haargenau um die gleiche Hardware?
> Also keine OCversion bei MM oder eine GTX oder so?
> Wenn ja, wäre es wucherpreise!
> Es gibt von ATI auch Karten für 400 z.B.
> MFG,Wagga



Äh,
Ist die 9800GTX+ von Zotac bei MM ich hab die von Gainward

Werde am Monatg nochmal gucken (:


----------



## Gnolius (4. Januar 2009)

Es ist ja im endeffekt eh nicht MM oder Saturn die diese Preise veranschlagen.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Aber ich finds schon heftig gleich 200% zu verlangen vom Normalpreis: 130% hätte doch gereicht.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,



> handelt es sich dabei haargenau um die gleiche Hardware?
> Also keine OCversion bei MM oder eine GTX oder so?
> Wenn ja, wäre es wucherpreise!



Kommt aber durchaus hin, mit den genannten Preisen... Tjoa, wie heisst es so schön: ich bin doch nicht blöd und kauf da XD

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht alle Preise dort Wucherpreise sind.
Hab dort letztens eine neue Tastatur gekauft, weil ich sowas lieber vorm Kauf in die Hand nehme. Logitech Wave Keyboard für 49€... Alternate bietet sie für 43€ exkl. Versand an.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Gnolius (4. Januar 2009)

Ja manchmal sind die Preise echt in Ordnung , unser MediaMarkt vor Ort (Delmenhorst) bietet seine Vista Versionen immer noch ab 229 Euro an. 
Vista Home Premium = 279 € ! oO


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ooh wie recht du hast. Ich wollte einen CPU-Lüfter kaufen (Scythe Mugen) und dachte mir, dass ich zuerst mal den Preis beim lokalen Händler erfrage da bei einem so geringen Preis das Porto doch einiges ausmacht. Also angerufen und gefragt. Er meinte, er schaut schnell im PC nach. Da fragt er mich: Was für ein Sockel? Ich sagte 775 und er wollte wissen ob Intel oder AMD. Da wars dann aus und ich hab im Internet bestellt.


Das ist ja geil, und das bei einem Fachgeschäft?
Wenn das bei MM oder [Einem bekannten Planet] passiert, ok, aber beim Fachgeschäft.
Das weiß doch selbst der Kunde meist.
Spätestens wenn man vorher im Internet nachsah!
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Balluardo (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe übrigens im System das Mainboard ausgestauscht, weil es Lieferprobleme gegeben hat.

Stattt des: _ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX_ ist jetzt ein: 

ASUS P5Q, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX verbaut. 

@ Mefisthor: Für _WoW_ gebe ich sicher etwas zuviel Geld aus, aber die Argumente von einigen Leuten hier im Forum etwas mehr zu investieren waren für mich ausschlaggebend, das System so zusammenzustellen. Und nachdem die Bestellung in dieser Art raus ist, habe ich damit auch ein gutes Bauchgefühl. 

Eine Frage am Rande, bei meinem alten Rechner hier musste ich seinerzeit noch eine Netzwerkkarte verbauen, um ihn fit für das Internet zu machen. Die Zeiten sind wahrscheinlich lange vorbei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Sicher wusste ich das. Nur ich wollte ihn drauf hinweisen ^^
> 
> 
> Dazu sind die Preise in den Läden unbezahlbar
> ...



Omg, is das echt so extrem? Hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil, und das bei einem Fachgeschäft?



Japp, bei einem so gennanten "Fachgeschäft". Zu eben diesem werde ich aber wahrscheinlich nie eine Empfehlung aussprechen geschweige denn mich dort einen Kunden nennen.



Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Rande, bei meinem alten Rechner hier musste ich seinerzeit noch eine Netzwerkkarte verbauen, um ihn fit für das Internet zu machen. Die Zeiten sind wahrscheinlich lange vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitier hier mal Alternate



> Außerdem ist das ATX Mainboard mit einer Gigabit Netzwerkkarte und einem 8-Kanal Audio-Chip ausgestattet



Ist also schon verbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach LAN einstecken und los gehts. (Naja, Treiber noch installieren)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pc der in miener Signatur ist für 470 € und kann Prince of Persia Crysis und Assassin's Creed gleichzeitig offen haben ohne auch nur ein wenig zu laggen und überall auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen ... also ich mein du gibst zuviel geld aus ^^
> 
> lg



Das will ich aber sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit deinen 3 Gb Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Das will ich aber sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich auch ^^


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Rechner ist heute geliefert worden. 
Was mich jetzt bei auspacken bereits stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, das in der beiliegenden Verpackung des Prozessors der Lüfter noch drin liegt, sollte das gute Stück nicht verbaut werden???


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2009)

_Soweit ich mich erinnern kann haben wir dir doch nen extra Lüfter mit ausgewählt? =]_


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings dachte ich, die würden den Lüfter für den Prozessor trotzdem verbauen, darum sollte es doch ein boxed sein, oder?
Na, sei es drum ... laufen tut er.

Und Vista lässt sich in der Tat einfach installieren scheint mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kann ich keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen, obwohl das Kabel steckt???

Allerdings kann ich keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen, obwohl das Kabel steckt ... ?


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

musst die netzwerkeinstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> musst die netzwerkeinstellungen vornehmen.



Findet keine entsprechende Hardware die Netzwerkfähig ist. Ich glaube/hoffe es liegt an den Treibern. Ich installiere erstmal alle Treiber von der CD für das Mainboard und hoffe ich kann es dann einrichten.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Januar 2009)

Jap. Du solltest erst den Mainboard-Treiber für den Netzwerkanschluss installieren.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Und dabei stösst der Laie dann auch an seine Grenzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cd eingelegt, empfohlene Installation gestartet und nach ein paar Minuten erscheint das BIOS mit der Meldung:

_Bad or missing Command Interpreter
Enter the full shell command line:
comand.com/P /E:256_

Was will er von mir?


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jap. Du solltest erst den Mainboard-Treiber für den Netzwerkanschluss installieren.


Ich kann mich auch täuschen aber an meinem P5Q-E wurde die Netzwerkkarte, glaube ich auch schon von Anfang an in Betrieb genommen, bevor ich die Treiber installiert habe.


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

Biosmeldung??!!

Installierst du die Treiber unter Windows oder probierst du von der Cd zu booten?


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nach der Installation von Vista, im normalen Windows Betrieb die mitgelieferte CD von Asus eingelegt. Diese empfahl mir per Menü eine Standarduptadte der Treiber von der CD vorzunehmen. Das erschien mir sinnvoll, also bestätigte ich. Es hat angefangen zu arbeiten, dann klickte das Windows weg und BIOS erschien mit besagter Fehlermeldung.

_Bad or missing Command Interpreter
Enter the full shell command line:
comand.com/P /E:256_

Da steht es also noch immer ...

edit: Wenn ich den Rechner jetzt neu starte, dann startet nicht mehr automatisch das Vista, sondern das Bios mir der obigen Fehlermeldung.
Oh Mann Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da hieß es "Spar Dir die 35 Euro für die Softwareinstallation" Was nu?


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der Installation von Vista, im normalen Windows Betrieb die mitgelieferte CD von Asus eingelegt. Diese empfahl mir per Menü eine Standarduptadte der Treiber von der CD vorzunehmen. Das erschien mir sinnvoll, also bestätigte ich. Es hat angefangen zu arbeiten, dann klickte das Windows weg und BIOS erschien mit besagter Fehlermeldung.
> 
> _Bad or missing Command Interpreter
> Enter the full shell command line:
> ...


Nochnie gesehen...Also ich hatte mit der mitgelieferten CD auch probleme. Ich empfehle dir, PC ausschalten. Neustarten und die aktuellen treiber von der Asus homepage zu laden.

www.asus.com

dann vorerst keine bios updates machen, sondern lediglich die Chipset driver usw. zu installieren.

Ugh edit meint: du kannst nicht ins internet.

Start den Rechner neu und versuch mal nur über das Setupd der CD, einen Treiber nach dem andern zu installieren.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

1. Windows startet ja nun nicht mehr, ich hänge auch bei Neustart im BIOS fest.

2. Ich komme gar nicht online, da scheinbar Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte fehlen. Das war ja überhaupt der Grund warum ich nicht direkt die Treiber online gezogen habe, sondern die CD eingelegt habe.


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

leg die windowscd ein, und versuch mit deren hilfe zu starten, evtl. im Bios noch die bootpriorität kontrollieren, wenn jetzt normal gestartet werden soll, dann muss HDD als primär gewählt werden.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Die Empfehlung der Hotline lautet sich online aktuelle Treiber von ASUS zu holen, oder den PC wieder einschicken da die BIOS Meldung auf einen Hardwarefehler des Mainboards hinweist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war ja jetzt ein langer Spass nach 2 Wochen warten


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung der Hotline lautet sich online aktuelle Treiber von ASUS zu holen, oder den PC wieder einschicken da die BIOS Meldung auf einen Hardwarefehler des Mainboards hinweist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Startest du den PC selbst von der Festplatte? Bootprioritäten??

Ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass du ins Windows kommst und 2 min später ist dein Mainboard beschädigt...


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Startest du den PC selbst von der Festplatte? Bootprioritäten??
> 
> Ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass du ins Windows kommst und 2 min später ist dein Mainboard beschädigt...



Offenbar wohl der Ethernetadapter der beschädigt ist.
Jedenfalls deutet die BIOS Meldung scheinbar darauf hin, das beim installieren der Treiber eine Hardware nicht korrekt antwortet. 
PC wieder vepackt und jetzt 22 kg zur Post ...

Ach Leute, ohne Böses zu wollen ... aber der kleine MAC hier rennt und rennt und rennt ....


----------



## Xairon (13. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Offenbar wohl der Ethernetadapter der beschädigt ist.
> Jedenfalls deutet die BIOS Meldung scheinbar darauf hin, das beim installieren der Treiber eine Hardware nicht korrekt antwortet.
> PC wieder vepackt und jetzt 22 kg zur Post ...
> 
> Ach Leute, ohne Böses zu wollen ... aber der kleine MAC hier rennt und rennt und rennt ....


Ich denke das das Problem wirklich woanders liegt. Aber na ja, jetzt ist sowieso zu spät.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich denke das das Problem wirklich woanders liegt. Aber na ja, jetzt ist sowieso zu spät.



Ich bin mit dem Berater der Hotline so ein Standardschema durchgegangen, dabei fiel im Gerätemanager ein Konflikt mit dem Ethernetadapter auf. Laut Aussage des Technikers führt das in Verbindung mit der Fehlerbildung im BIOS zur erstellten Diagnose. Er wollte aber andere Fehlerquellen ebenfalls nicht ausschließen. 

Im Grunde ist es mir sogar fast egal, man mag mich einen Dummen und faulen User nennen, aber ich finde es nun mal super den Computer anzumachen und los zu legen. Ich hoffe wirklich das wird nicht so ein Desaster wie letztes Jahr mein Vista Laptop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Das glaub ich nicht. An sich echt super Hardware, ein Fehler kann immer mal auftauchen. Wenn du aber wirklich nur anschalten und loslegen willst hättest du besser zu nem MacBook Pro gegriffen, auch wenn Macs rein vom Hardwarepreis enorm teuer sind. OS X ist einfach was wunderbares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das glaub ich nicht. An sich echt super Hardware, ein Fehler kann immer mal auftauchen. Wenn du aber wirklich nur anschalten und loslegen willst hättest du besser zu nem MacBook Pro gegriffen, auch wenn Macs rein vom Hardwarepreis enorm teuer sind. OS X ist einfach was wunderbares
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon richtig, bin einfach gerade nur genervt. Es gab beim bestellen schon 2 Pannen bei Hardwareversand und dann steht das Teil heute endlich bei mir und nun dies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin einfach deprimiert.

Mal abwarten, habe es heute wieder eingeschickt. Wie ich den Laden kenne wird es wohl minimum eine Woche dauern bis er wieder da ist. Hoffentlich dann alles bene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab langsam auch die nase voll von hardwareversand.de    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am 30.12 bestellt, dann waren paar teile net da, ok, kann ja mal vorkommen, 

aber die liefertermine der teile verschieben sich immer mehr,
bin mal gespannt wann ich meinen PC endlich habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hoffentlich hab ich dann keine Probleme so wie du, ich glaub dann tick ich aus und 
zertrümmere den PC   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beim mir war anfangs genauso wie bei Dir. Mein Mainboard war vergriffen, alles andere stand laut Service bereit.Schließlich habe ich mein Mainboard gegen ein etwas teureres ausgetauscht, was am 07.01 auf Lager sein sollte. Anschließend habe ich sogar noch mal angerufen, weil ich den Austausch in meinem Onlineprofil nicht nachvollziehen konnte. _"Alles ok!"_ hieß es da, _"online kann man telefonische Änderungen nicht nachvollziehen."_

Als am 08.01 das Mainboard längst wieder verfügbar war, sich an meinem Status aber nichts änderte rief ich erneut an. Stellt sich heraus, das nichts OK ist. Das Mainboard wurde gar nicht getauscht. Noch immer war das alte, vergriffene Mainboard auf meiner Bestellung eingetragen. Fragt man sich echt was die Mitarbeiter da während unseres Gesprächs gemacht haben? Und was die Frau da bei meinem zweiten Anruf gegengeprüft hat?!

Der nächste Knüller kam direkt im Anschluss. Nachdem das Mainboard dann wirklich getauscht wurde und ich nun davon ausging jetzt steht dem Zusammenbau nichts mehr im Weg, stellt die gute Frau fest, dass nun das Laufwerk ausverkauft ist. Letzte Woche war es noch da, diese Woche ist weg > unbekannter Liefertermin. Also, auch das Laufwerk getauscht. 

Und selbst ab dem Zeitpunkt als alles auf Lager gewesen ist und zum Zusammenbau in der Werkstatt bereit lag, bis zur Lieferung haben sie geschlagene 6 Tage gebraucht!

Tja, und dann heute die tolle Überraschung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Rechner ist heute geliefert worden.
> Was mich jetzt bei auspacken bereits stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, das in der beiliegenden Verpackung des Prozessors der Lüfter noch drin liegt, sollte das gute Stück nicht verbaut werden???



Wenn du nen extra Lüfter bestellst, dann machen die natürlich den drauf und nicht den Boxed-Lüfter. Und zwei Lüfter wären nicht nur sinnfrei sondern auch ziemlich schwer zu montieren



Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne Ethernet-Treiber kein Internet, zumindest wenn nicht Vista als OS verwendet wird. Und auch da kann es, muss aber nicht funktionieren.

Und nun mal was anderes. Du sagst, du hast die Treiber installiert und dann kam die Meldung. Kann es sein, daß das System rebootet hat und dann von der CD gestartet wurde?
Hast du bei deinen weiteren Versuchen die Treiber-CD wirklich aus dem Laufwerk entfernt?


----------



## Balluardo (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich habe im Anschluss die Treiber CD aus dem Laufwerk entfernt und die Windows CD eingelegt, da ich ja sonst immer direkt ins BIOS und zu dieser Meldung geführt wurde. 

Zurück im Windows habe ich dann die Treiber CD noch mal eingelegt (mir fehlten ja noch immer die Treiber), mit dem gleichen Effekt. Ich wurde wieder ins BIOS zu dieser Meldung geführt.

Der Anruf bei der Hotline hat dann eben ergeben, dass der Techniker der Auffassung gewesen ist, da muss wohl etwas am Ethernetadapter des Mainboards defekt sein, da hier auch ein Ausrufungszeichen im Geräte Manager auftauchte. Er diagnostizierte, das eine Hardware in die sich der Treiber einklinken möchte nicht so antwortet wie sie sollte. 

Fazit des Technikers: Entweder das Mainboard einzeln, besser den ganzen Rechner wieder einschicken.


----------



## Balluardo (15. Januar 2009)

*Ich bin heute vom Kauf zurückgetreten.*

Ich glaube man muss als Kunde auch nicht alles mitspielen, was einem da geboten wird. Mein Rechner ist gestern wieder eingegangen beim Hardwareversand. Heute wollte ich wissen, wie es den weiter geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_"Rufen Sie in etwa einer Woche noch mal an, dann können wir Ihnen mitteilen wie wir weiter vorgehen. Im Augenblick kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen wo der Rechner ist, etwa in einer Woche wissen wir mehr."_

Alles klar, schönen Dank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Nun, das ist verständlich. Wenn du die Nerven dazu hast, kannst du das ganze nochmal bei Alternate.de versuchen, die haben da wirklich einen spitzen Service, und das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen!


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Alternate , oder wirklich nen PC Laden bei dir umme Ecke :-)

Für 2teres hab ich mich dann auch entschlossen.. wenn was ist , einfach hinflitzen und gut ist._


----------



## Wagga (15. Januar 2009)

Ich kann zwar nur die Erfahrungen mit "Einzelteilen" und Alternate sagen, aber allein wie die Verpackt wurden und die Versandgeschwindigkeit sowie die Portokosten, einfach nur Top mein nächster wird da wieder bestellt, je nach Lust wieder in Einzelteilen oder wenn ich keine Lust auf einen Tag auf der Erde habe im Zusammenbau, ich denke aber eher einzelteile,aber das erst bitte wieder höchstens in 2-2,5 jahre.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Balluardo (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch zum PC Laden um die Ecke gesprintet und lasse mir dort ein Angebot erstellen.
Habe die Teile die hier im Forum zusammengestellt wurden zu Papier gebracht, mal sehen wie das Angebot lautet. 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Hardwareversand mein Geld komplett zurückerstattet. Da habe ich bei diesem Geschäft mittlerweile meine Bedenken. 
Von zügiger Rücküberweisung will ich mal gar nicht erst träumen ...

*Offen Fragen zur Rückerstattung:*

Wie ist das mit Vista? Jetzt habe ich das Vista ja auf den gelieferte (und mittlerweile wieder eingeschickte) Rechner aufgespielt, erst dadurch wurde der defekt am Mainboard auch offenkundig. Wenn ich jetzt vom Kauf zurücktrete ... *1.* Wird das Betriebssystem auch erstattet? *2.* Falls nicht, kann ich das Betriebssystem auf den Rechner welchen ich im PC Laden kaufe dann einfach aufspielen? Registriert hatte ich Vista noch nicht, aber den CD Code musste ich bei der Installation ja bereits einmal verwenden. 

Und wie sieht das mit den Kosten für den Zusammenbau aus? Erstattet Hardwareversand die 20 €? Oder werden die sagen: "Pech wenn sie die Ware nicht wollen, aber die Leistung des Zusammenschraubens haben sie erhalten, auch wenn der Rechner nicht funktionierte."

*Fazit:* Bei künftigen Emfpehlungen im Forum den Usern ans Herz legen beim Laden um die Ecke zu bestellen, oder ggf. beim Anbieter von _Wagga_. Hardwareversand erscheint mir jedenfalls ein Glücksfall zu sein, wenn alles klappt. Angesichts der Häufung an Servicepannen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nur mir so geht bei diesem Anbieter.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zum PC Laden um die Ecke gesprintet und lasse mir dort ein Angebot erstellen.
> Habe die Teile die hier im Forum zusammengestellt wurden zu Papier gebracht, mal sehen wie das Angebot lautet.
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Hardwareversand mein Geld komplett zurückerstattet. Da habe ich bei diesem Geschäft mittlerweile meine Bedenken.
> ...



Ich habe meine Teile auch beim PC Fachmarkt geholt, kenne aber genug die bei HWS bestellt haben und anscheinend bist du einer der wenigen Kunden, welcher Pech hatte, auch wenn ich weiterhin einen Hardwaredeffekt nicht ganz zustimme...(bei dem Fred jetzte) aber na ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

ich kenn bisher auch nur dich als Person, die Probleme bei HWV hatte. Alternate ist aber zumindest bei mir (ca. 10 Bestellungen) in Sachen Versand/Verpackung/Geschwindigkeit/Service/Support immer beispiellos gut gewesen. Wie Wagga eben schon sagte.


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den letzten Tagen hier viele Ratschläge und Vorschläge bekommen habe möchte ich nun ein System posten, welches es abzusegnen gilt.
> 
> Zusammngestellt bei hardwareversand.de
> 
> ...



ähm nun gut ... 1 kauf dir kein vista hol dir lieber linux für 0&#8364; ich spiel auch unter linux. Suse und ubuntu
                       2 hol dir ne andere grafikkarte ^^ deine bringts nich
                       3 bau den rechner selbst zusamennen hab ich auch gemacht 
                       4 vergiss punkt 3 ich kann das weill cih das von klein auf mache und systeme einrichte am besten vergiss auch punkt 1 .......geh lieber in den ausgesuchten einzelhandel und hol dir da ne anleitung oder bestell nen rechner bei intell da kann man auch suse bekommen
                       5 man braucht für nichs 4gb ram 2 reichen lcoker für alles. 32bit systeme können eh max 3gig ram verarbeiten udn für 64bit systeme gibts ncoh lange nich den support wie für 32er also finger weg vom 64bit system^^

/edit: ach noch was vista is schon echt scheisse vista 64bit is das unausgereifteste system was man mom auf dem mark bekommen kann alles ja wirklich alles sogar das alte gute dos is besser als vista....
/edit: vista...nun guck da in 1 2 jahren ncohma lnach bis dann wenn du umbedingt windows wqillst kann ich nur xp empfehlen das hat 4jahre länger support als vista iwie merkwürdig oder O.o ?
/edit:seh grad mein post ist viel zu spät naja in zukunft kannste das wissen bestimmt gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Shadlight (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> ähm nun gut ... 1 kauf dir kein vista hol dir lieber linux für 0€ ich spiel auch unter linux. Suse und ubuntu
> 2 hol dir ne andere grafikkarte ^^ deine bringts nich
> 3 bau den rechner selbst zusamennen hab ich auch gemacht
> 4 vergiss punkt 3 ich kann das weill cih das von klein auf mache und systeme einrichte am besten vergiss auch punkt 1 .......geh lieber in den ausgesuchten einzelhandel und hol dir da ne anleitung oder bestell nen rechner bei intell da kann man auch suse bekommen



hast du schonmal den Thread ganz gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Nein sicherlich nicht , und warscheinlich hat er sich auch noch keine Sekunde mit Vista & PC´s überhaupt beschäftig :-(_


----------



## Shadlight (15. Januar 2009)

lol nur schund hat er da geschriebeen :>


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Jup =]_


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nein sicherlich nicht , und warscheinlich hat er sich auch noch keine Sekunde mit Vista & PC´s überhaupt beschäftig :-(_


ich arbeite seit 15jahren in dem bereich denkste ich kanns mir leisten mich mit soetw nicht zu beschäftigen O.o ???


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> lol nur schund hat er da geschriebeen :>


sag mir bitte was daran schund ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Warscheinlich bist du "erst" seid 15 Jahren auf der Welt , zumindest deiner Signatur , Ausdrucksweise etc nach zu Urteilen..

Davon das du es dir nicht Leisten kannst hab ich nicht´s gesagt - wie schon gesagt wurde , lies bitte richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shadlight (15. Januar 2009)

das mit der Ausdrucksweise und den 15 Jahren wollte ich auch schreiben


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Da war ich wohl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Treppe..

zB. Wozu man 4GB brauch? Für einiges - zB. aufwendige Spiele unter Vista , Bildbearbeitungen (da sogar nochmehr) , Rendering usw..

Vista hat schon lange super Support , hatte bis jezt nicht ein Problem mit meiner 64bit Version.


Ich könnte noch massig weiterschreiben , hab grad aber keine Lust .__._


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

lol nun ich gebe zu ich mache mir nciht die mühe in solchen foren oder ingame sonderlich drauf zu achten wie ich etw tippe abkürzungen sind in dieser hinsicht einfahc schneller und besser =) was die signatur angeht die ist wieder in ihrem orginalzustand da hat wohl mein sohn dran rumgepfuscht............ aber ich würde tatsächlich gerne wissen was der schund daran sein soll ??? einfach ma posten dann kann ich mich genauer damit auseinandersetzen...


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da war ich wohl schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also es ging doch nur um wow oder ???? und ein 32bit system kann nciht mehr als max 3gb an eine anwendung zuteilen und versuch ma ein anständiges java ,zb, für ein 64bit vista zu finden wenn du ein findest sags mir ich kanns brauchen muss beruflich damit arbeiten


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Hab ich auch nicht gesagt , ich hab beschrieben wofür man zB. 4GB brauch.

Ausserdem sinds 3.25GB.. 

Und nein , es ging jetzt nachdem du gepostet hast generell um alles.._


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

inwiefern ? um die tatsache das vista es einfach nicht bringt ??


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Na dann erklär doch mal was Vista so schlecht macht =] 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt.._


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

gerne den rest füg ich nach und nach mit edit an könnt en bissel länger dauern ^^ aber ersma katze aus dem becken fischen -.-


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Hört jetzt doch ma das flamen auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur sagen: Bis jetzt hatte ich "sogut" wie keine Probleme mit Hardwareversand selbst. Mein am 29.11.08 bestellter PC war am 01.12.08 da. Er war solide und gut verpackt und alles funktionierte. Nachdem ich dann mal anspruchsvolle Spiele gekauft hab, merkte ich das meine Graka unter last Probleme macht. Kurz gesagt, sie war defekt. Aber da kann ja HWV nichts dafür, sondern ATI. Ich glaub ich mutiere langsam zum Nvidia fanboy da ich ja ne GTX280 hoffentlich bald von HWV zurückgeschickt bekomme. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich da auch solange warten muss, werde ich zukünftig auch Alternate benutzen. Aber bei mir gings wie gesagt reibungslos.


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid das es so lang gedauert hatt musste meine kleine grad ncoh abtrocknen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also zu vista.....
Im betriebssystem gibt es einen fatalen fehler der dazu führt das jede anwendung als admin ausgeführt werden kann hat zur folge das jeder der durch die firewall komm alles auf dem rechner machne kann (der fehler ist seit monaten bekannt und er wurde ncoh nicht behoben)

windows vista hat noch ein paar kleinere sicherheitslücken die ich nicht genauer erwähne die aber dazu führen das ein paar port immer für wartungsarbeiten von microsoft freigehalten werden diese kann aber nicht nur microsoft nutzen

vista telefoniert automatisch nach hause und liefert microsoft statisticken was du machst und welche hardware du benutzt

meiner meinung nach ein riesen problem aber das is ja nciht für jeden so Vista ist closed-ware

vista hat die eigenschaft alles 10mal nachzufragen zum glück jetzt nciht mehr so schlimm hab vista schon in der beta getestet da war es wirklcih wollen sie ? wollen sie wirklich? sind sie sch sicher das sie wollen? kein scherz

nicht jede hardware kann mit vista

2/3 aller opensource programme funktionieren nciht unter vista da vista diese sperrt

muss morgen weitermachen meiner katze gehts nciht gut.....


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> tut mir leid das es so lang gedauert hatt musste meine kleine grad ncoh abtrocknen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dafür vergibt man auch Adminpasswörter...


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> vista telefoniert automatisch nach hause


_
Hat E.T doch auch gemacht? Was ist daran so schlimm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh man Leute.. HILFFEEEEEEE :-(_


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Oh man ich find den Smylie ja mal genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mal Spaß bei seite, Vista ist zwar ein Speicherfresser, und ich freu mich schon rießig auf Windows 7. Aber sonst ist Vista eingentlich OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, man schreibt _nicht_ und nicht _nchit_  *sry aber musst ich jetz ma sagen ^.^*


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> dafür vergibt man auch Adminpasswörter...


ja tioretisch aber wie schon erwähnt ermöglicht es diese lücke im system jeder anwendung admin rechte auszuüben sonst muss man anfängerkurs im knacken von rechner sich eine anwendung mit adminrechten suchen und versuchen diese zu knacken bei vista muss mna das nicht man wartet bis ein normaler user word oder sonst was öffnen und geht schön langsam ins system rein ohne pw =) www.heise.de lohnt sich für somanchen hier sicherlich muss nu aber zum tierarzt.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Wegen BSE? Oder doch Vogelgrippe? 


Ach Leute das macht doch keinen Spass mehr :-(_






Tronnic² schrieb:


> und ich freu mich schon rießig auf Windows 7


_
Lad´s mir grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Hat E.T doch auch gemacht? Was ist daran so schlimm?
> 
> 
> ...


bitte zitier vollstaändig wenn du schno zitierst (ka ob ziteiren mit e geschrieben wird ....) es ist nicht weier schlimm wen es nur das täte aber es öffnet auch ports die von jdm genutzt werden können und ich denke nciht das et ein loch in den rumpf seinen mutterschiffes geschossen hat oder ?


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wegen BSE? Oder doch Vogelgrippe?
> 
> 
> Ach Leute das macht doch keinen Spass mehr :-(_


nein erkältung kann für katzen lebensgefährlich werden


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, das eine Katze gleich erkältet ist wenn sie in irgendein Becken fällt. Ich hab auch ne Katze, die hatte auch schonmal eine Erkältung. Tierarzt -> Minispritze und alles war wieder gut >.> Nichts mit irgendeiner Lebensgefahr.


So nebenbei: Es gibt einen Editbutton. "Bearbeiten"

Da ein stücken weiter unten -->​


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

meine katze ist 21jahre alt.......... da kann so einiges gefährlich werden aber ist mit ner spritze und einer futterpaste wieder gut =)

/edit ich schaff nur 71wörter ^^
/edit ich mag die edit funktion nciht sonderlich ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> tut mir leid das es so lang gedauert hatt musste meine kleine grad ncoh abtrocknen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du das auch mit Quellen untermauern? Sicherheitslücken gab es übrigens auch bei XP immer wieder. Vista hatte da bestimmt nicht mehr.
Die Benutzerkontensteuerung kann man übrigens deaktivieren. Und dann würden mich auch mal die Open-Source-Programme interessieren, die nicht funzen.
Bei mir ging bisher alles.

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Java auf meinem Vista-Rechner. Weder unter 32, noch unter 64bit. Und Hardware, die unter Vista nicht funzt, ist mir auch noch keine untergekommen.

Bevor du hier also die Storry vom wilden Pferd erzählst, komm lieber mal mit ein paar Quellen rüber. Detailierte Aufzählungen und Quellenangaben, oder hör auf, hier um den heißen Brei zu labern.

Und noch zur Info, bei XP gab es nicht mal eine Benutzerkontensteuerung. Das heißt, es brauchte nichtmal nen Bug um zu gewährleisten, daß Angreifer gleich voll loslegen konnten.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Bin ein wenig spät gekommen, muss aber trotzdem nen Flame loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Warscheinlich bist du "erst" seid 15 Jahren auf der Welt , zumindest deiner Signatur , Ausdrucksweise etc nach zu Urteilen.._



GENAU DAS dachte ich auch nachdem ich die Antworten gelesen hab! Meine Meinung wurde durch die restlichen Posts nur noch verstärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, BTT: Vista ist sicherlich nicht das beste OS, aber ich hab Vista kurz nach dem Release mit nem neuen PC gekauft und hatte noch NIE wirklich unlösbare Probleme. Und das unter der von Treppe so verteufelten 64Bit-Version. Schon komisch, wa? Kann vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich mich im Gegensatz zu "gewissen anderen Leuten" ein wenig mit PCs beschäftige *nach oben zum Vorposter schiel*

Naja seis drum, _painschkes_ ich hoff, bei dir klappt jetzt noch alles mit Win7, bei mir läufts wie ne 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Also laut eines Arbeitskollegen läuft Win7 ungefair 4x schneller als Vista. Und verbraucht nur 400MB Arbeitsspeicher. Ne kleine Frage hab ich noch, ich habe gelesen das man Windows7 alle 30 Tage neu installieren muss (die beta testversion) O.O Heist das, ich muss jeden Monat die Partition formatieren wos drauf is? Oder hab ich da nur Müll gelesen? Denn mein Laptop mit 2 gig arbeitsspeicher und 2ghz dualcore und irgend ne doofe Graka läuft mit Vista gar nicht gut =( Oder kann ich Win7 gar nicht installieren? Den XP ging net drauf aufgrund einer Sicherung. ~.~


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

windows läuft in der regel gut es ist ja darauf ausgelegt einfach bedienbar zu sein das ist nciht die frage. und zur benutzerkontensteuerung wer das nicht abstellt selber schuld davon rede ich nciht.
zu den quellen bei www.heise.de müsste das meiste auch drinn stehn sonst hilftt googeln um auf dem stand zu bleiben hilft es aber auch so etw zu lesen wie ix/ct die sind ziemlich gut habe da noch nie etw wirklich falsches gelesen.....
ansonsten die seite von microsoft liefert einiges an infos (genau durchlesen sonst findet man nur werbung) zu den meisten fehler von vste gibt es auch infos auf einschlläcgigen foren und zu xp ich habe nie gesagt das es fehlerfrei ist ich sagte das es meiner meinung nach besser ist als vista da es längeren support hat und nicht ganz so viele sicherheitslücken wie vista.

/edit wie das mit der neuen beta ist weiss ich nciht bei vista closed beta war es so das man 30tage zum testen hatte und dann eine neue beantragen durfte /key) mit der man dann weitermachen konnte.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

2GHZ DualCore, 2GB Ram reichen übrig! Ich hab mit Firefox und ALLEN aktivierten Spielereien eine Ramlast von ~580MB. Und es ist wirklich alles aktiviert.

Nachdem du dich registriert hast und den Key eingegeben hast kannst du immer die aktuellste Beta bis zum 1. August '09 benutzen, eventuell länger, bis zum 1. August ist es jedenfalls garantiert.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Ja aber denkst du das es überhaupt installierbar ist? Den XP konnt ich ja auch nicht installieren wegen der schon erwähnten Sicherung im Laptop. Und gehört hab ich auch das es bis zum August nutzbar ist, also ist das mit dem ständigen neuinstallieren nicht wahr, oder?


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

gibt es zuverlässige quellen für test von w7 würd mich intressieren plz link =) 

/edit wird dual core von w7 genutzt ??


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ja aber denkst du das es überhaupt installierbar ist? Den XP konnt ich ja auch nicht installieren wegen der schon erwähnten Sicherung im Laptop. Und gehört hab ich auch das es bis zum August nutzbar ist, also ist das mit dem ständigen neuinstallieren nicht wahr, oder?


genau weiss ichs nciht aber ich denke sie machen es wieder mit keys die man dann kaufen darf.....


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

ARGH TREPPE! Das ist ja unglaublich! Natürlich wird KEIN DualCore unterstütz, sondern maximal 200MHz SingleCore, 32MB Ram und eine 2MB Grafikkarte ohne 3D.

Quelle: microsoft.com, aber Achtung, das ist eine illegale Downloadseite welche dem Hersteller des Betriebssystems bekannt ist, rechtliche Schritte sind schon eingeleitet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Tronnic²: Ich denk schon, dass es funktioniert, falls nicht machst ja auch nix kaputt, der Dowload der 32Bit hat 2,4GB. Einmal registrieren und bis August nutzen. Ohne Neuinstallieren.


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ARGH TREPPE! Das ist ja unglaublich! Natürlich wird KEIN DualCore unterstütz, sondern maximal 200MHz SingleCore, 32MB Ram und eine 2MB Grafikkarte ohne 3D.
> 
> Quelle: microsoft.com, aber Achtung, das ist eine illegale Downloadseite welche dem Hersteller des Betriebssystems bekannt ist, rechtliche Schritte sind schon eingeleitet
> 
> ...


-.- ich lach mich gleich bestimmt tot..... nein ernst unterstützt/benutzt das betriebssytem dual cora. vista tut es immernochnicht richtig.....


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

oh man...Vista unterstützt keine Dual Cores? Na sicher. Sorry, aber ich glaub, das PC-Technik Forum ist nicht unbedingt das richtige für dich. Wie gesagt, es wird maximal 200MHz SingleCore unterstützt. Rest kannst ja beim Hersteller nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Quadcores mal ganz zu schweigen. Schon merkürdig, dass Vista alle Kerne auslasten kann (Win 7 übrigens auch!).


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ge'lol't 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja, ich werd wol Windows 7 zwei mal runterladen müssen *wein*. Mit 45kb/s   (HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE)

Danke nochma für die Infos.




PS: Ich währe dafür, das einfach mal ein allgemeines Plauderthread von irgendjemand von euch Organisiert wird. Wenn nicht veruchs ich mal, in der Hoffnung das es sticky geht. Denn ich finds toll sich einfach ein wenig über verschiedene kleine Dinge zu unterhalten =]

Was haltet ihr davon? Denn bevor wir jetzt dieses Vollspammen währe doch ein anderes gut oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

wird gemacht, ist gleich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> -.- ich lach mich gleich bestimmt tot.....



_Hoffentlich :-(_


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> oh man...Vista unterstützt keine Dual Cores? Na sicher. Sorry, aber ich glaub, das PC-Technik Forum ist nicht unbedingt das richtige für dich. Wie gesagt, es wird maximal 200MHz SingleCore unterstützt. Rest kannst ja beim Hersteller nachlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


komm schon lies wenigstens was ich schreibe =) ich sagte das es es nciht RICHTIG unterstützt es ist eine ünterstützung vorhanden die aber nur von ausgesuchten programmen genutzt werden kann nicht aber von system selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lesen lohnt sich und w7 nach 30min runtergeladen =)

/edit: ok damit habe ich ich nicht gerechnet die performance unter w7 ist erstaunlich gut für microsoft O.o hut ab wenn man dran denk das ich hier wow direckt spielen kann nicenice ich nehme jede negative äusserung gegen w7 zurück ein schönes stück software für eine beta eindeutig besser als vista im endstand. (in der beta war vista für nichts zu gebrauchen)  was die sicherheit angeht nunja es ist windows aber ansonsten... ich werds nutzen heng eh hinter nem centos server =)


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

das hat aber nichts mit Vista zu tun sondern mit den Programmen. Solche die in Vista keine Multicore-Unterstützung haben, hatten das nie und werden es nie haben, nicht unter XP, nicht unter Vista, nicht unter Win7, nicht unter OS X und auch nicht unter Linux. Zum Beispiel Phun, die Sandbox.


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Nein ich merks auch das mein Vista mein Dual Core nicht vollausnutzt -.-' 
Auf meinem Pentium 3 lief Vista wie am schnürchen und das sogar nur mit 512mb Ram -.-'

*Ironie OFF*


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

ok für die dies immerncoh verstanden haben ich meine eben nciht die einzelnen programme sondernd das BETRIEBSSYSTEM nicht die programme von 3tanbietern....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dual core gab es so noch gar nicht zu xp zeiten nichs für ungut asoriel.....


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ich hab ge'lol't
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein mittleid 45kps ist wirklich bestialisch bei 2,4gig.......... bin ich froh das ich mitlerweile ne ausweichleitung bei kabel hab ^^ 1,3mbs =D


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> -.- ich lach mich gleich bestimmt tot..... nein ernst unterstützt/benutzt das betriebssytem dual cora. vista tut es immernochnicht richtig.....



ich lach mich auch gleich tot. XP konnte ab SP2 Prozesse, welche im Hintergrund laufen, auf den zweiten Kern auslagern. Und Vista hat damit sowieso keine Probleme.


----------



## Balluardo (23. Januar 2009)

Der Rechner ist jetzt mittlerweile angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stelle gerade noch ein paar Details ein, dabei ergeben sich zwei Fragen, vielleicht wißt ihr Rat:

*1.* Beim einrichten von Outlook macht mir das zweite Konto Schwierigkeiten. Ich habe natürlich die einfach Express Funktion beim einrichten des Kontos benutzt. Das hat beim GMX Konto auch wunderbar funktioniert. Beim Web Konto poppt nun aber stets ein nerviges Fenster auf, welches mich nach Benutzername und Passwort fragt. Beides ist zwar eingetragen und das Kästchen zum merken auch aktiviert, aber das Fenster poppt stets auf bis ich abbreche. Woran liegt es?

*2.* Ich wollte mir die Software RocketDock runterladen, welche im aktuellen Heft PC Praxis vorgestellt wird. Nach eingabe des Webcode und folgend des links gelange ich auf eine tote Addy. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2009)

_Leider kann ich dir jetzt grad nicht helfen bei deinen Problemen , würde aber gerne wissen wie der PC so läuft =]_


----------



## Balluardo (23. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Leider kann ich dir jetzt grad nicht helfen bei deinen Problemen , würde aber gerne wissen wie der PC so läuft =]_




Ist für mich natürlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wechseln zwischen Anwendungen, die Geschwindigkeit beim starten von Programmen ... von der Grafik im Spiel will ich gar nicht reden. WoW ist jetzt farbig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist allerdings zum Schluss doch etwas teuer geworden. Nach dem Desaster bei Hardwareversand.de habe ich es ja bei einem kleinen Händler um die Ecke machen lassen, was mich unterm Strich dann doch 900 € gekostet hat. Das ist schon schwer der Freundin zu verkaufen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich bin zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2009)

_Hehe =]

Naja solange alles super ist ist´s ja ok.. _


----------



## Gnolius (23. Januar 2009)

Kannst du dein Sys noch mal Posten?


----------



## Balluardo (23. Januar 2009)

Einfach hoch scrollen, die Emfpehlung steht im Thread, habe ich mich dran gehalten.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Das er nach dem Passwort fragt hatte ich auch mal, das lag bei mir daran das eben das eingegbene Passwort aus einem Grund auch immer nicht mit dem richtigen Übereinstimmte, ich würde dir hier raten dieses nochmals neu einzugeben vorher das Passwortmerken deaktiveren passwort löschen neu eingeben und passwort merken aktivieren, danach gings bei mir ohne Abfrage.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (23. Januar 2009)

Treppe du bist....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Los erklär mal was VISTA mit Dualcores nicht richtig macht? Ja VISTA selbst nicht ein anderes Programm / Spiel. Auf meinem E8500 werden im normalen "Desktopbetrieb" BEIDE KERNE beinahe gleichmermassen genutzt (Quelle ist meine G15 Tastatur).

Ich les am Monatag wieder, bis dahin allen ein schönes Wochenende =)


----------



## Xairon (26. Januar 2009)

Ist Treppe nicht mehr im Forum?


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

_Doch =] :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Xairon (27. Januar 2009)

Hehe anscheinend belehrt er die WoWler im anderen Forum und hats mit seiner Missionierung, bei uns aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Evtl. kackt auch seine Katze wieder ab *duck&weg*


----------

